# Just for those that were on the First at Wike.....



## Khamelion (Mar 5, 2014)

....when I teed off :mmm:

[video=youtube;qUj_qqVxVrE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUj_qqVxVrE&feature=player_embedded[/video]

It's happened to us all and if it hasn't it will


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 5, 2014)

Could this be moved to the appropriate section please, didn't realise I was in the Arrange a Game section.

Thank you


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 5, 2014)

Similar happened to a mate of mine at Pollok; Colonel (Retired) Pompous, Ex Tweed Monthly cover boy, comes sprinting over from another fairway 'I don't know where you normally play, but here we tee off from between or behind the markers' '2nd shot mate' 'hurrumph mutter mutter'.


----------



## richy (Mar 5, 2014)

If we're being truthful the tee shot didn't actually reach the ladies tee. The second shot was passed the ladies though.........just


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 5, 2014)

richy said:



			If we're being truthful the tee shot didn't actually reach the ladies tee. The second shot was passed the ladies though.........just 

Click to expand...

I'm sure I was within two club length's of the ladies markers


----------



## moogie (Mar 5, 2014)

And at the next meet
We will have a skirt waiting for you
Just like the time Fred Funk (I believe) was made to wear one

Do u want it in green to match the shirt u wore at Leeds..??
Or another colour to compliment it....??


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 5, 2014)

moogie said:



			And at the next meet
We will have a skirt waiting for you
Just like the time Fred Funk (I believe) was made to wear one

Do u want it in green to match the shirt u wore at Leeds..??
Or another colour to compliment it....??
		
Click to expand...

I'll let you choose


----------



## moogie (Mar 5, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			I'll let you choose
		
Click to expand...


Ok
We will see what hobbit isn't wearing,  and choose from them
We all know Bri likes to dress up at times


----------



## the hammer (Mar 5, 2014)

Been this aft, FIVE greenkeepers returfing 100yds in front of 1st tee, all stepped to one side . Big fat with the 4 iron,just over their heads , down the track to their sheds and a big boom when it hit the tractor.    FFS. So much for last nights lesson.


----------



## drawboy (Mar 5, 2014)

Everyone has done it pal. On a recent away day in York our pro was on the first ready to tee off. Now this guy hits a loooooooong ball. Anyway he steps up swings, duffs it into the ladies tee box, back over his head 40 yrds behind where he was. Queue the dying fly from 30 of his members. 
forget it mate....everyone who saw it has. Shame I didn't see it.


----------



## Wayman (Mar 5, 2014)

C!@k out !


----------

